# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Testogel not very good?

## Scottish-Muscle

Been on testogel for around 5 weeks. At first there was a slightly increase in libido well actually pretty decent but then again my libido has been shot to pieces for 2 years so any slight boost is going to seem massive to me, it could have just been a placebo no idea.

Anyway. I've felt nothing for 5 weeks at all just still felt like the usual, libido has spiked a couple of days ago but now back in the pits... In around a weeks time im back at the endo and meant to be going onto nebido so im hoping to hell that improves this.

Anyone else get this same issue on testogel or am I the only one? getting worried that nothing is going to fix me.

(Also side question, any issue with running proviron (50mg) for long term (i.e. year round).?)

----------


## zaggahamma

yes...quite a few ppl have stated exactly what you said...gel increased libido at first then ebbed and tested blood and levels were lower than started...i did well for a lil longer but got on shots fairly quick but did test lower at one point..

moot point your going on nebido....YES i think it will work better for you bro....

keep us updated in this thread please dont yannick thread your progress

 :Smilie:

----------


## Brickhouse

I have had exactly the same as you mate......Been on Testo-Gel for 8 weeks. First few weeks were ok, but now I am back to where I was.....Very low sex drive. As for Pro-v.....50mg ed is fine. I was on it for nearly 2 years when I was abusing steroids . Only thing I found was it acted like a slight stimulant and was not keen on that feeling.

----------


## kelkel

Short term good on proviron . Great for libido, good for density and cutting. If you have libido issues already it could make it worse when you stop. It's an androgen. Basically DHT which can come with it's own set of issues (think too much can equal prostrate growth.) Not anabolic at all so obviously not good for growth alone. Neet T with it. It will lower your shbg level which allows more free test, which is why I wanted it but had no success getting it. It's also stops estrogen from forming. Alot to think about.

----------


## pugster

i was on gel for 3 months and had pretty much the same response, plus i developed ezema so switched to nebido, i feel alot better on the nebido (and its less of a pain not having to apply it everyday) -tho fine tuning it takes some time due to the length between injections.

----------


## sirupate

First, the gels just don't work well for everybody, but they are a good place to start a patient if you are a doctor. Many of the posters here have tried the gels and they didn't absorb all that well for them. Cool. That's why we can fall back to injections.

Second, many posters here have remarked that there is an initial "uphoria"/high associated with starting TRT...then after some weeks, you don't feel that anymore. It may have to do with certain brain chemicals. We have seen articles about this. It certainly has happened to me and several times at that.

The question is...what are your levels after some weeks on the gel? If they are still in the tank, you either need more gel, or you need to switch over to injecting.

----------


## DGK

I was offered the gels, the patch or injections. I quickly shot down the gel and patches and my doc had no problem prescribing me injections. He just wanted to show me how to do it lol

----------


## zaggahamma

gels will always be the preferred doctor rx as BIG MONEY

but how can you can compete with one injection vs. daily slatherings....it will always be preferred by the majority of informed patients imo

hopefully it will always be available

been seeing a lot of 1.62 commercials

----------


## sirupate

> gels will always be the preferred doctor rx as BIG MONEY
> 
> but how can you can compete with one injection vs. daily slatherings....it will always be preferred by the majority of informed patients imo
> 
> hopefully it will always be available
> 
> been seeing a lot of 1.62 commercials



Call me a guinea pig...but I having the Testopel implant done a week from today. Going to give it a trial...one or two procedures. Takes about 15 minutes and costs me a simple $20 co-pay. I'll report on the whole thing after it is done. I've already stated I am a bit sceptical about the Testopel procedure...but what the heck. Another data point in my TRT experience.

----------


## zaggahamma

Good luck with it bro..be looking for updates

----------


## doc w

> gels will always be the preferred doctor rx as BIG MONEY
> 
> but how can you can compete with one injection vs. daily slatherings....it will always be preferred by the majority of informed patients imo
> 
> hopefully it will always be available
> 
> been seeing a lot of 1.62 commercials


The very fact that they had to increase the strength of the gel makes the 1 Percent gel suspect. They usually wouldn't change something that worked

----------


## pugster

> The very fact that they had to increase the strength of the gel makes the 1 Percent gel suspect. They usually wouldn't change something that worked



personally i think its a number of things and they are still tuning the gels, we have poor absorption on some ppl so they have to use more and end up being covered in it , the 1.62 tostran i used still takes some time to dry and hanging around each day for up to half an hr is a pain , it is also alcohol based to help absorption tho in some ppl (such as me) this just irritated the skin causing eczema over a period of time (my skin itched like crazy when i put it on my stomach).
all that said for alot of ppl it works well  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

> The very fact that they had to increase the strength of the gel makes the 1 Percent gel suspect. They usually wouldn't change something that worked


yeh i wonder if they are even making the 1% anymore

----------


## Brickhouse

Just reading through my patient information slip and it says......

Each 5g sachet contains 50mg testosterone . The other ingredients are Carbomer 980, isopropyl myristate, ethanol 96%, sodium hydroxide, purified water.


The side effect profile is huge, glad I did not read that before using it! I have not had any sides.

----------


## zaggahamma

huge side effect profile on MOST rx's isnt there

----------


## sirupate

My endo. told me that the 1% Androgel would be discontinued at some point. Really no sense in keeping the 1% in production as the 1.62% is more convenient for all users.

----------


## zaggahamma

> My endo. told me that the 1% Androgel would be discontinued at some point. Really no sense in keeping the 1% in production as the 1.62% is more convenient for all users.


hope it doesnt snowball like cell phones

----------

